
5 SEO trends that will matter most in 2019 - msnautomotive
https://searchengineland.com/5-seo-trends-that-will-matter-most-in-2019-307641
======
juddlyon
Not a bad list, but this is an advertorial pushing a specific SEO tool suite.

------
CM30
Seem like 5 SEO trends that are already mattering a fair bit right now, given
how Google is already using mobile indexing and brand mentions and page speed
and what not.

Then again, I still wonder how much any of this stuff truly matters if your
site/service/platform is big enough already. Plenty of large companies rank
well for relevant terms even with terribly done websites that ignore every one
of Google's suggestions, and the average news site nowadays is slow as all
hell where things like page speed are concerned. Doesn't seem to be hurting
them all that much right now.

------
jgalt212
Ad tech loves mobile-first as it's the easiest space to commit fraud.

------
msnautomotive
I'd add a #6, voice search.

